# New ones of my crew..



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been so busy lately that I haven't taken many pictures of MY dogs! So took them out to the park today for some. Of course the grass was really long, which didn't make for good action shots.. but I got a few:














































And some portrait style:














































a couple more..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Group!



















The end


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oops, forgot one of Piper! She's uh.. a little fat right now. We really haven't been able to exercise like we normally would for this time of year due to all the rain we've been getting.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous as usual!  What lens do you use, and do you use a fill flash at all? Your pictures always have such nice colour!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Gorgeous as usual!  What lens do you use, and do you use a fill flash at all? Your pictures always have such nice colour!


Thanks! 

These were all with the 70-200 f/4, no flash at all!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Awesome pictures!


Thank you


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

You take such wonderful pictures and your dogs are beautiful. I'm still a big fan of Piper. That grass looks crazy long, they all look like they're being swallowed by it!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay I love it when you post pics of your crew! They're all so gorgeous and happy, I love to see them having a good time and looking great too! And Piper is so NOT fat so cut her some slack! :wink:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> You take such wonderful pictures and your dogs are beautiful. I'm still a big fan of Piper. That grass looks crazy long, they all look like they're being swallowed by it!


Thanks  Yes the grass was super long.. they've really been slacking on mowing it this year for some reason! 



rannmiller said:


> Yay I love it when you post pics of your crew! They're all so gorgeous and happy, I love to see them having a good time and looking great too! And Piper is so NOT fat so cut her some slack! :wink:


Thank you 

She just needs to lose like 3-4lbs.. nothing major. I like her like this:


----------

